

Ask HN: What personal metrics do you track? - iamgabeaudick

I read earlier in the Piano App thread comments, that the creator tracked the exact time he spent on each part of its development. I've also kept tabs on Feltron's work, and that of other self trackers.<p>And I want to start quantifying myself - at least for a while.<p>What do you track? And what do you recommend others track, too?
======
davidcuddeback
If you're interested in this for the sake of software development, you might
be interested in the Personal Software Process (PSP). It's an attempt to turn
CMMI into a process that an individual software engineer can follow, and it
comes from the same people that invented CMMI (Carnegie Mellon's Software
Engineering Institute).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_Software_Process>

------
go37pi
Kevin Kelly has a blog dedicated to "self quantification" and has a bunch of
interesting resources and thoughts on the process. For example, one
interesting study he did was on the efficacy of caffeine on his daily
productivity. The blog is worth a look: <http://www.kk.org/quantifiedself/>

------
urlwolf
only three things. I draw a line on a calendar and try not to break the line.
1- what I eat. Have I eaten at least 1 meal raw? 2- writing. Have I written
for at least 2 hrs? 3- additional item. Last month it was learning colemak
(done). Doing 2hrs of company promotion was another month's goal. This month,
it's learning scipy well (2hr day)

~~~
iamgabeaudick
Written anything? As in a note, or an email, or whatever? Or written something
thoughtful and content-heavy?

Also, for learning colemak, what exactly do you track? How much time you spent
learning each day, maybe?

------
jarsj
I track number of lines of code I write every month. I use statcvs which
generates nice graphs over my CVS repository.

